# Frozen Playback - 722



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Happened for the first time last night. FWD or BACK did nothing until I hit the PWR button. It then went FWD but did not shut off.
Anybody else ever get this and does it lead to more problems?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

722921 said:


> Happened for the first time last night. FWD or BACK did nothing until I hit the PWR button. It then went FWD but did not shut off.
> Anybody else ever get this and does it lead to more problems?


It does happen from time to time. Usually during a recoding of an OTA event. It can also happen, if you happened to coincidentally enter a remote command, just as another timer was firing. It's not likely it will lead to other problems.

A receiver is a computer, and just like any computer, they get "confused" at times.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, I was just watching and no other events occured at the same time. Hope it just got confused as I did.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well on my very next startup, nothing...so I did a soft reboot. After powering on once again, all seemed normal.
Hope its all done being confused now.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

722921 said:


> Well on my very next start up, nothing...so I did a soft reboot. After powering on once again, all seemed normal.
> Hope its all done being confused now.


I've had oddities like this from time-to-time. If it doesn't act out again, I'd just chalk it up to "somethings are yet to be a full proven science."


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Last night it would not turn back on so I did a hard boot this time. After a few minutes of acquiring, the DVR function, or even pausing live tv did not work.

Error 24; unable to access this feature at this time. data not available.

I feared my hard drive was gone so I powered off and back on, no difference.
I did another soft boot and after a few minutes of acquiring, it was back to normal and remained so for the rest of the night.

So what's up with all this?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Although its a pain, I'd call technical support and get this info in your records. They might also have a suggestion.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

722921 said:


> Last night it would not turn back on so I did a hard boot this time. After a few minutes of acquiring, the DVR function, or even pausing live tv did not work.
> 
> Error 24; unable to access this feature at this time. data not available.
> 
> ...


KIM, "error 24" will occur after the acquiring is completed, and live TV has resumed, for about 60 seconds.
I'd also suggest you call TS and have these incidents noted on your account.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like I'll have to since the same thing happened tonight, although it did warn me with another message about no DVR function; 0521.
I'm thinking this box is toast, or toasting...thanks for listening.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Although its a pain, I'd call technical support and get this info in your records. They might also have a suggestion.


Pain is right! After 45 minutes of resets and failures on the phone, they finally decided it was broken and will ship a replacement. Now I'm out of my 722 for several days and lost many recorded events.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Got the replacement last night and all is well again. I forgot how painful live tv was. How can anyone do without a DVR these days?


----------



## Teran (Mar 16, 2007)

My 622 just went through this. It started by locking up, usually on a Friday, which is weird since I really don't do all that much recording/watching on a Friday. That could be cleared by a soft reset. Then it started locking up more often until it finally started throwing the 0521/024 error, which required a power reset. That happened more and more often until finally it lost the hard drive completely.

The replacement 622 is on its way and I took the opportunity to replace my 625 receiver with a 722 ($75 shipped with no additional monthly charges).

I think I lucked out with the CSR I got. She wanted to run a check switch to verify the problem wasn't the signal chain but we progressed right through the entire process with no altercations. People can say what they want about Dish customer support, but I have to deal with AT&T on behalf of my business clients and talking to Dish is heaven in comparison.


----------

